

The irony of trustpilot reviews - jamespayneuk
https://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/www.trustpilot.com

======
JohnTHaller
If anyone can truly report a review, perhaps reviewers of companies who flag
every negative review - in an attempt to silence them with the hassle and
apparently inefficient and time-consuming proof process - should go and flag
every positive review.

